# Programm für NokiaComunicator erstellen



## BlutigerAnfänger (19. Okt 2005)

Hallo

Ich bin absoluter anfänger in Sachen HandyProgrammierung mit Java. Nach langem ringen kenne ich mich "etwas" mit Eclipse aus und habe auch schon das Eclipseme Plugin und das Wireless Toolkit installiert. Ich mache also ein neues Projekt   --->  J2ME -->J2ME Midlet Suite. 
Vergebe meinen namen und er hats offen. Dann geh ich mit rechtsklick auf mein Projekt mache New--->Other--->J2Me Midlet      dann auf Next und vergebe den namen. 

Wenn ich jetzt richtig verstanden habe ist das dann mein Programm fürs Handy (NokiaComunicater 9010). 
Ich habe dann folgendes eingegeben bei protected void startApp()

System.out.println("Hallo Welt!");


dann auf Run... er startet auch den Emulator jedoch seh ich da nix drauf. 

die frage von mir ist wie kann ich eine einfache Hallo Welt anwendung machen für das Handy? Und wie kann ichs dann danach tatsächlich aufs Handy spielen damit ichs auch mal auf dem Handydisplay sehe und nicht auf den Emulator? 

hoffe mir kann jemand helfen


----------



## Jockel (19. Okt 2005)

Du kannst keine Strings mit System.out.println auf dem Display ausgeben, sondern nur auf der Konsole.
Schau mal auf www.j2meforum.com vorbei, da gibt es eine kleine Tutorial Sektion, die dir weiterhelfen wird.

Deine Anwendung bekommst du beispielsweise per Bluetooth oder Kabel auf dein Handy.


----------



## BlutigerAnfänger (20. Okt 2005)

Vielen dank Jockel


----------

